# Medium



## Wiseacre (Dec 15, 2012)

Anybody here watch a TV program called Medium?   It ran from 2005 - 2011, first on NBC then on CBS.   It's about a psychic named Allison Dubois, who helps the Phoenix DA solve murders and kidnappings.   Which was true, she's also done readings around the country and written books about it.   As have many other psychics;  maybe some, maybe all are BS artists, if so I have never heard anyone say so.   

What is interesting is that blind tests have been done to verify what these psychics say they can do - talk with dead people who were related to subjects that the psychics does not know.   IOW, the psychic does not even know who the person is that they are doing the reading for.   The results show a high degree of success, usually the failures are a misunderstnad onthe psychic's part over what the dead person is trying to communicate.   Supposedly the message from the other side ain't all that clear.

Is it true?   Dunno, I've never had a reading done or know anyone who has.   Could be, I prefer to keep an open mind about it.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, I've watched the show although it has been a long time since I have. It was interesting and there do seem to be people with these abilities out there that are quite good and also plenty of hacks too.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 27, 2012)

I am in England and I have never seen the show, but I have a had lot of experience of mediums since the 1960s. The conclusion I drew from having many very evidential messages from dead relatives is that some mediums are genuine. This means there is a spirit world beyond this life.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 28, 2012)

I believe many mediums are genuine - but they are not the ones who go on world tours, and charge you a fortune for the slight chance to 'talk' with a dead loved one.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 28, 2012)

I've had Terot readings 3 times. I love those people.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 28, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> I've had Terot readings 3 times. I love those people.



Were they _that_ accurate?


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 28, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I've had Terot readings 3 times. I love those people.
> ...



They were all quite accurate in more respects than not.

What was fascinating is that each reading was very similar and revealed facts and traits about myself that very few people know. 

The readings took place over a 30 year period. First time was at a party, and my friend was so good at it I told her to stop. She kept going on and on when I finally said "Myra- SHUT THE FUCK UP"!  LOL

Second one was on a whim during a Psychic Fair. It was a Native American guy. He had me pegged as soon as I sat down. I don't think he needed the cards. 

Most recently, I sought out a reading because for years I'd been distraught over my brother's death. It was quite an emotional experience. We were both in tears by the time I left.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 28, 2012)

I have never had one done. Your experiences make me want to give it a go. I guess I am a little nervous as to what I may be told.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 29, 2012)

Noomi said:


> I have never had one done. Your experiences make me want to give it a go. I guess I am a little nervous as to what I may be told.



I'll not do it again unless I feel a real need to do so. I think of it as a tool and not a parlor game. 

Oh- I did forget about another reading. I kept hearing voices in my office building. The other half was vacant at the time. The only thing the reader could offer was a recurring message "don't go". In retrospect, it makes sense. I think it was my departed mother LOL.


----------



## auditor0007 (Jan 15, 2013)

Wiseacre said:


> Anybody here watch a TV program called Medium?   It ran from 2005 - 2011, first on NBC then on CBS.   It's about a psychic named Allison Dubois, who helps the Phoenix DA solve murders and kidnappings.   Which was true, she's also done readings around the country and written books about it.   As have many other psychics;  maybe some, maybe all are BS artists, if so I have never heard anyone say so.
> 
> What is interesting is that blind tests have been done to verify what these psychics say they can do - talk with dead people who were related to subjects that the psychics does not know.   IOW, the psychic does not even know who the person is that they are doing the reading for.   The results show a high degree of success, usually the failures are a misunderstnad onthe psychic's part over what the dead person is trying to communicate.   Supposedly the message from the other side ain't all that clear.
> 
> Is it true?   Dunno, I've never had a reading done or know anyone who has.   Could be, I prefer to keep an open mind about it.



I had a reading and I can't say one way or the other whether I really received any confirmation of anything. I have, however, had a few things happen that lead me to believe that certain types of communication with the deceased are possible.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 16, 2013)

And that's a good thing.


----------



## The Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

I am convinced that some people have  genuine psychic gifts and know things which seem to be beyond the human ability to perceive.   I am also convinced that many of those who have had NDEs (near death experiences)  attained knowledge  which was not possible using the physical senses or normal cognitive ability.  

One of the many cases I read about was a woman who was taken into the emergency room unconscious.  However, she was able to see herself on the operating table and was able to describe details of the operation, details she could not have known unless she had been awake and had walked around the room.  She told  how she roamed the passageways of the hospital (while her body was still on the operating table) and described events in patients' rooms that she could not  possibly have know unless she had been there when they happened.   When she become conscious and described the events to others, she was at first ridiculed, but then her claims checked out.  If her story is credible  and it seems to be  this means that each of us has a physical existence and also an independent spiritual existence.  

There is a theory that each one of us has total knowledge of everything  past, present and future; however, this awareness is blocked by our  conscious physiological  needs and our emotional state.   In a very relaxed stage we can become detached from our surroundings and attain heightened awareness.  When we become sufficiently detached we can  tap into the universal consciousness  the all knowing state.   

Of course, the ultimate detachment would be death.  However, if there is a spiritual existence independent of the physical, then we are truly immortal.  Physical death would be a liberating experience.  Upon detachment from the physical world, we would be living in a state in which we know everything, including how it feels to do anything we can imagine.   Without eyes, we would see even better;  without ears we would hear even better.  We would be able to feel to a depth and breadth and intensity that life would not allow.  We would retain complete awareness of our individual identities, but would  also be aware of everyone else's experiences.  

A mind boggling possibility.


----------



## Nika2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

I just saw an advertisement on this site for the intelligence and research arm of the Department of Defense asking us to be subjects in a psychic prediction study....I actually was a subject when in my twenties...I also gave readings throughout my life...and like the woman that you discuss...have been involved in at least 2 FBI cases...


----------



## Nika2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is another strange experience which seems to be both psychic and a movement through time:

I was upstairs in my son's room and I immediately moved forward in time...just like walking...and I saw the police knock on the door downstairs (in vision) and then I walked backward...step..step..step and heard a knock at the door and the police were there...It makes me question both time travel and if psychic ability is a movement through time to get information...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2013)

I like to keep an open mind, but that woman drives me NUTS and she seems very fake. Most who have that "gift" don't try to make money out of it. She makes plenty. Same with John Edwards and others who are "out there" with their claims of speaking to the dead.


----------



## Politico (Apr 8, 2013)

No medium hasever actually solved a murder. But it was hilarious.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoEdFi4il_k]MAD TV-Medium - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Medium*

I prefer pencil or pen pen and ink but will use acrylics from time to time.


----------

